# Crate pad for chewers



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I have a nine month old male Vizsla puppy. He is crate trained and when he is ready to sleep he prefers his crate. Our problem was during the day when we would leave he would chew and shred his crate pad, towels, blankets, or anything we would put in there leaving his toys alone. This is the only time that he ever tears any thing up. I could not find any thing I could lay in the crate for him, but also felt bad about even thinking about leaving him in the crate with just the hard plastic under him. After alot of searching we finally found a crat pad that he would not destroy. The pad is called the Titan made by a company SK the website is cushionguy.com I hope this helps any one having this problem. The pad was 130 for a 42"x28" crate. Not bad at all figuring that I was spending 20 to 40 dollars a week.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info, GarysApollo. We've been having a similar issue with our 9 month old and we're going to start to investigate other options. It looks like you may have found us a solution before we even started our investigation.

How long have you been trying the Titan? Any issues/complaints thus far?


----------



## David (Jul 17, 2012)

I went through the same cycle with Mika, shes 6 months (closer to 7) now and has gotten over that habit. After a few towels, and blankets I decided that if she wasn't going to stop might as well get her something that was a bit more durable; moving blankets, they're thick, soft, and very durable. She tried going to town on them but after a day or so she gave up and is now happy with what ever toy we leave her with.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

It has been working very well. They have a good picture on the web site, and they explain the product very well. The thing I liked the most is that they offer a 30 day guarantee that they will refund your money, replace it, or work with you to make a new product that your dog wont destroy. There was another pad I almost purchased until I read a couple bad reveiws started with a p cant remember what the name was. The pad is sized for your crate and has ties so it cant be pulled up, and it has piping that gos over top the pad and also ties to the crate so the dog can not pull at the edge of the crate.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

David. I was hoping my Apollo would stop also. Hes a master at chewing his bedding. I had put many different types of things in and he chewed threw stuff I could not cut threw. I think that is why he chews them, its a job for him to rip it up as much as he can. Just glad I was able to find something that I dont have to replace all the time! I am getting a second pup in a week im thinking about just ordering a second pad now so I dont have to worry about it.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Just an update for anyone who had this problem. It's been a while now and the pad has held up very well! What a life saver, I still had it in my head that sooner or later he was going to figure out how to eat it.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

Time to order a second. Out of nowhere my just about one year old boy has started to eat his beds.

Still not one mark on the first one I orderd even though he tries his best to rip it up!


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

Did you order the entire Titan Bed System? Or the Durabed? 

Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

I got the entire Titan bed. To me it was well worth it. 

We sat on our bed with our Apollo in his crate when we first put the mat in and watched him do his best to rip it up. We ended up laughing our a**** of and let him out and gave him a treat. We felt bad we that we were amussed by his failed efforts!


----------

